# Sea Snakes At Brighton Aquarium



## JamieB98 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sea Snakes At Brighton Aquarium on BBC news.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7882526.stm


Does anyone keep these privately as they are just the most amazing snakes. Can you buy these if you have a DWA and if so who sells them?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7882526.stm


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Good find . Not sure if anyone is keeping them privately but it must be possible. Very interesting snake! :2thumb:


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

I am interested by the guy that was training them. Surely the only thing similar with a king snake and a sea snake is the bands.

I may have missed something but surely they shouldn't be free handling them.


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

i belive they were free handling the cali's, he was teaching them handling for venomus, but actually using the cali's instead of handing the sea snakes.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep,the guy training them is using a feisty cali king to show staff how to tube/restrain and handle the snakes if needed.He cant use the actual sea snakes themselves!


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've read about these briefly once before. I read they are one of the world's most venomous snakes, but not the most dangerous, since they rarely ever bite unlike for example the inland taipain. I think. It's not helped by the fact that most lists people make of the 'world's most dangerous snakes' are only referring to land snakes.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

I know he was holding calis in the video but surely free handling calis teaches nothing about handling sea snakes. I would imagine that you would need to use hooks or preferably tongs for dealing with them.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I beleive he does show them how to use hooks,tongs,and tubes behind the scenes.Its just not shown in the short news reel.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice link, maybe I'll take a trip to Brighton. :2thumb:


----------



## Mememe (Feb 15, 2009)

Shame they're not true sea snakes:whip:#
These are sea-kraits.


----------



## deanm (Sep 15, 2008)

its about time their was something good in that aquarium


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

deanm said:


> its about time their was something good in that aquarium


 
there is a giant turtle from blackpool tower the towers aquarium is not the same with out them


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
I have handled Sea Kraits,(laticauda spp.) by hand. They are normally very gentle animals if handled correctly.
Being a public aquarium they will probably be shown how to hook or tube them as most public displays now have a strct hands off policy.
I see on their website they say these kraits have 10 times more venom than a Rattlesnake, this is simply not so.
Maybe a little more research before they got the animals would have been a good thing.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## VoodooViper (Jan 25, 2009)

Look at the size of the bloody turtle!!! oh.... snakes are gorgeous too :lol2:


----------



## JamieB98 (Feb 18, 2009)

Went to their Weymouth branch and they have Banded Sea Kraits as well as some fab marine turtles which were rescues including a kemps riddley


----------



## ansell1991 (Mar 2, 2009)

wow, would love to see them up and close... wouldnt like to go swimming with them tho lol


----------



## JamieB98 (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you think the people they have doing the train run other courses for venomous keepers or do they work for the zoo?

Does anyone know who they are?


----------

